# Skeeter bluegill boom town



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Wasn't able to get out today, but my pards did and they said it was boom town
out there today . well that's what a good word will do. In the immortal words of Granny Clamppet Quote; It's A Nuff Fo us all lol. Rob got 45 and Herm got 60


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Man next time you want some company out there get a hold of me! Lol. You guys are killing them!


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

you got it will do


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

We didn't do as well but thank you again for the heads up. They shut down for us but not before my son pulled a few gills and a 10&11.5" perch through the ice.


----------



## oldman from the hills (Mar 29, 2013)

That smile is enough to warm you up.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> We didn't do as well but thank you again for the heads up. They shut down for us but not before my son pulled a few gills and a 10&11.5" perch through the ice.
> View attachment 105993



Great pic!


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

love it the kid is hooked great


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep,that kids hooked on fishin.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I tried the area you've been reporting on. Strangely, a lot of those "gills" are red ears! Some of the "ears" at Mogadore and Portage Lakes get huge, wouldn't be surprised if a true giant is not taken soon at Skeeter.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

I have fished mosquito for over 30 years and have never caught a red ear, I have caught plenty of yellow sunfish and I live 5 mins. from portage lakes and have caught many redears there and they look nothing like the sunfish I catch at mosquito. I might be wrong


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> I tried the area you've been reporting on. Strangely, a lot of those "gills" are red ears! Some of the "ears" at Mogadore and Portage Lakes get huge, wouldn't be surprised if a true giant is not taken soon at Skeeter.


I've not only have I caught red ears, but green and longear sunfish as well. I love those greens for flatheads! I've had red ears there over 6".


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

cement said:


> I have fished mosquito for over 30 years and have never caught a red ear, I have caught plenty of yellow sunfish and I live 5 mins. from portage lakes and have caught many redears there and they look nothing like the sunfish I catch at mosquito. I might be wrong



Try the marina dock area. They're there.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks I will try that, always love to catch red ears


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

How is it out there early morning


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Still thinking of going tomorrow but heard it's rough. If walking conditions don't improve, I'm not goin


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

cement said:


> I have fished mosquito for over 30 years and have never caught a red ear, I have caught plenty of yellow sunfish and I live 5 mins. from portage lakes and have caught many redears there and they look nothing like the sunfish I catch at mosquito. I might be wrong


Not trying to be an ***, but there is a spot on the FAR north east end where you can actually see them when their bedding. They are right in with the gills, but with a slightly bigger bed and when it's clear enough, you can actually see the red. I used to pick them off specifically when I was younger. I used a fly rod to noodle them off the beds. Mosquito has a few surprises in it. ODNR has pulled a number of muskie from the walleye nets. I caught a 4 lb small mouth there one year, and even heard of a rainbow (witnessed at Causeway Bait) caught a few years ago. I guess it's just like a box of chocolates...you never know what you're goin to get! Oh, and thinking about it...I got over 40 years on Mosquito, my home lake. WOW! I'm gettin OLD!


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

I went out at the cemetery yesterday morning. It is a mess. Got out about 30 yards and turned around. I could barely even move my sled


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

I couldnt get my sled out yesterday going back old school today five gallon bucket n hand auger I'll sure miss my gas auger 
D


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha let us know if it got any better easy?


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

I sure wish I had a snow blower I would make us a trail


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

Will do big


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

bobbyb said:


> I went out at the cemetery yesterday morning. It is a mess. Got out about 30 yards and turned around. I could barely even move my sled


I have not bet out yet this season, and was hoping to go myself next week. May I ask what the ice issue is? Is it bad ice? Deep snow? Slush? My shanty sits on PVC runners about 6 inches high. Am I going to have trouble? Thank you in advance for any info.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Think ice season is done for a week before its safe again. 40 degrees tomorrow,42 sunday and chance of rain both days combined with current ice conditions equal very dangerous. Law problem right now is the amount of slush on top of the 3-4inches of ice with snow on top of that.


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

That's not going to ruin the ice. There is going to be a lot of water the same as it has been but two day warm up will not affect the ice. There is a blanket of snow to melt before any ice is affected. I live on the lake and have yet to see as little as 3-4 inches of ice I fished it three times this week in the state park at the causeway and at the cemetery. Access the lake at your own discretion though but most spots I have went too are 6-8 inches.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> Try the marina dock area. They're there.



Skeeter has no redears. Don't know what your catching but as stated before portage lakes has plenty of them but skeet does not.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Wormwiggler is right about the ice, the only problem is the slop on top.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Was on mosquito Thursday went out of imagination station it was a rough drag for sure. On way back in heard a bunch of screaming on land. I'm not a person to get involved in any bodies drama but there is a point when u feel that u have to help. Just as I reached land about five police cars came flyin in Parkin lot man I was sure glad they beat me there still don't know what was goin on but they made quick work of whatever it was. Caught some gills in 17 feet of water of that point to the north just out of channel all on glow jigs. Slip was horrible fishing was pretty good definetly worth the drag out there.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Slop was horrible sorry bout that


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ztkaz said:


> Skeeter has no redears. Don't know what your catching but as stated before portage lakes has plenty of them but skeet does not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



You're probably right. I live three miles from Mogadore Res. Have fished redears there off and on for 40 yrs or so. Have caught many of "what I thought were redears"( but they probably weren't!) Perhaps a third of the sunfish we caught in the Marina area at Skeeter were a darker green, had standard blue gill tips with RED gill tipped edges, but since you are so sure, maybe we just imagined they were redears! I am now convinced they were NOT redears! I stand corrected!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lawman60 said:


> I have not bet out yet this season, and was hoping to go myself next week. May I ask what the ice issue is? Is it bad ice? Deep snow? Slush? My shanty sits on PVC runners about 6 inches high. Am I going to have trouble? Thank you in advance for any info.



John, when we were out last weekend, there was two inches of water under abt 6" of snow. Miserable, hard maneuvering. The snow was insulating the water. Sounds like this has not changed. I think I would maybe wait til next weekend to see if some of the snow melts from the rain and warmer temps projected for this weekend and everything tightens up again. 
Ps-Also, we must be wrong about the redears we thought we caught there.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

is the Imagination station the parking lot that takes you out on the road bed out to the sunken bridge


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wetwork said:


> is the Imagination station the parking lot that takes you out on the road bed out to the sunken bridge


Rt 305 drive towards the lake and turn thru the gate on the right and head north. Theres a marina and restroom on the far north end. They lock the gate at dark. Might just be locked now, I been out off 305 a few times and haven't seen it open once. You can park at the 305 ramp and walk to it across the lake, but right now it'll be one tuff walk.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

wetwork said:


> is the Imagination station the parking lot that takes you out on the road bed out to the sunken bridge


 The sunken bridge is north of Imagination Station. McCleary Jacoby Rd. dead ends at W. Main St. and there is a big parking lot there. It's on the east side by Hillside Cemetery.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ztkaz said:


> Skeeter has no redears. Don't know what your catching but as stated before portage lakes has plenty of them but skeet does not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Im not trying to start crap. I say again im not trying to start crap but how do you know there are no red ears in skeeter? I definitely dont know myself just curious. Does water depth or something like that prevent them? I say again not sy irring a pot I am actually curious why.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Well we hit some good gill action tonight. Shut off completely at dark.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Still in the marina bay?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Open water for us


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

1 inch of ice. No fish are biting. Went swimming.

And jay in not for sure if there are none in skeeter. But they much rather prefer shallow lakes and spawn better in them. The DNR has never stocked them in there either and they are not a native species to here. Catching one would be rare but not impossible. Guys are not catching tons of them as they are saying. They are most likely confuses them with pumpkinseeds.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

What do u mean 1 inch of ice and went swimming?


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> What do u mean 1 inch of ice and went swimming?



It was a joke referring to jay saying there was open water. The ice is fine just got back from skeeter 6 inches of clear and 3-6 of crap ice. Very slushy but got better as the day went on.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ztkaz said:


> 1 inch of ice. No fish are biting. Went swimming.
> 
> And jay in not for sure if there are none in skeeter. But they much rather prefer shallow lakes and spawn better in them. The DNR has never stocked them in there either and they are not a native species to here. Catching one would be rare but not impossible. Guys are not catching tons of them as they are saying. They are most likely confuses them with pumpkinseeds.


Thanks for the imput. Like I said idont know anything about them. We caught a few that looked like a hybrid of green and pumpkin. Then again im not a gill expert. I like the predator eyes and papermouths.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ztkaz said:


> It was a joke referring to jay saying there was open water. The ice is fine just got back from skeeter 6 inches of clear and 3-6 of crap ice. Very slushy but got better as the day went on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Duhhhh lol I guess I drew a blank there lol, I heard it harder up out there, is this true?? Anyone catching fish today??


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes it is true. No more slush


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

I fishes this evening. Didn't do to good. Heading back out for the morning bit


----------



## easydifter1986 (Jan 10, 2015)

Catching any eyes lately?


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

are they still getting gills in state park marina, going to fish weds. and would like a starting point


----------



## TheEyeDoctor (Jan 16, 2015)

fished the marina tonight. had the aquaview down and saw small perch and gills. none with any size to them. talked to a guy fishing and he said the keepers must have moved out because he hasnt got into them this week.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks eye doctor guess I will hit main lake and try to find them, I have no electronics as they were stolen from my truck last year


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out off cemetery today , it was slow a few perch , good slick walk out and a solid 12 inches of ice. A nice sunset at least.


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

We found a bunch of gills on Sunday NW of Imagination Station in 21' of water about an hour before dark. 

Nothing else was biting and we kept seeing marks down there so we dropped pin mins w/ wax worms and pulled gills one after another. All keepers as well.


----------

